# Griddle Tuna



## clifish (Sep 15, 2021)

Picked up a couple Tuna steaks to griddle,   I like mine blackened,  very spicy I dusted mine with sriracha sauce, old bay and some Death Rain Nitro powder,  the wife not so much she just uses some oil and dill.  I know I will make most of you guys cringe when you see how I like mine done.






Onto the griddle it went along with some onions and peppers tossed in  a little oil and Yoshido's.





Then went some scallops in butter for a quick sear.






OK Cringe away...I like my tuna very well done, no pink at all.  That is a really spicy Caribbean hot sauce next to it on the plate.  Also Juice Bomb IPA's to wash it all down.





This is the wife's plate, I am sure this is how most people like it,  might have been a tad over done for her taste but she did not complain.  We also can't miss an opportunity to have fresh Long Island corn on the cob this time oy year.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 15, 2021)

Good looking meal all the way around.
I am with you on the well done tuna steak too.


----------



## clifish (Sep 15, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Good looking meal all the way around.
> I am with you on the well done tuna steak too.


Wow ,  you are the first to agree with me on that.  I just can't get past the texture of under cooked seafood,  I also like my duck very well done with no pink.   I am finally lining up with everyone and eating my steaks medium/rare.  I used to kill them before coming here and seeing how they should be done,  of course my daughter thinks otherwise.    I have to put her slices back into the pan with some butter until there is not a trace of pink on the meat.


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 15, 2021)

Back in college in a graduate Parasitology course I saw all the critters that can infest seafood and fish, been cooking mine well done ever since.  Pity is I used to love pickled herring.  No, pickling isn't the same as cooking regardless of what they say.


----------



## clifish (Sep 15, 2021)

xbubblehead said:


> Back in college in a graduate Parasitology course I saw all the critters that can infest seafood and fish, been cooking mine well done ever since.  Pity is I used to love pickled herring.  No, pickling isn't the same as cooking regardless of what they say.


yet there a Sushi places in almost every shopping center around here?  I don't get it but obviously enough do to keep them open


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice looking meal!


----------



## normanaj (Sep 15, 2021)

Good lookin plates!

I admit I cringed...actually quite a bit!

Since the hernia surgery back in the Spring I just don't fish as much.Still can't resist smoking a few bluefish once in a while,easy enough to catch on a simple plug.


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 15, 2021)

clifish said:


> I am finally lining up with everyone and eating my steaks medium/rare.  I used to kill them before coming here and seeing how they should be done,.


All food is cooked appropriately if it's the to the temperature and safety level you prefer.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks fine to me, your steak that is. I like it just past pink myself. Unless I'm having sushi.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 15, 2021)

Good looking meal. 
I'm in your wifes camp, I prefer mine seared just until it stops floppin'. Or a corer and crackers with some wasabi if eaten on deck.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 15, 2021)

I’m in the rare seared camp for ahi too so I cringed a little. My wife used to make me do hers like that but she will eat pink now with some sesame soy aioli. Man that rub you put on yours probably cooks it to well done without the griddle haha


----------



## forktender (Sep 16, 2021)

xbubblehead said:


> Back in college in a graduate Parasitology course I saw all the critters that can infest seafood and fish, been cooking mine well done ever since.  Pity is I used to love pickled herring.  No, pickling isn't the same as cooking regardless of what they say.


Which is why they freeze even the freshest top sushi grade fish for at least 7 days to a month or more.
But the only way I'll eat albacore tuna loins is cooked through, pre frozen or not, I just like the flavor better cooked through, so I get it 

 clifish
 .
I eat rare bluefin and yellowfin tuna all the time, but it's always frozen for a couple of weeks to many months.
The only seafood I'll eat raw right out of the water is oysters.


----------



## clifish (Sep 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> Which is why they freeze even the freshest top sushi grade fish for at least 7 days to a month or more.
> But the only way I'll eat albacore tuna loins is cooked through, pre frozen or not, I just like the flavor better cooked through, so I get it
> 
> clifish
> ...


There were 2 dozen oysters and raw clams on the table as well,  Those my FIL and wife ate....not for me.  I have to really watch where I get my seafood since I have an anaphylactic allergy to anything with an exoskeleton like shrimp, crab, lobster, crayfish etc...  I will not order it in restaurants as I can't be sure of any cross contamination.


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 16, 2021)

Freezing at the proper temperature for at least 15 hours is an accepted means of killing parasites in fish but doesn't that also destroy the texture that Sushi lovers desire in the fish?  I can see that as a good method for soft fleshed foodstuff such as Pickled Herring but not so much for fish that is supposed to be firm like thin sliced tuna.  As for raw Oysters, not on a bet, I always fry or steam them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2021)

Looks good but not my style either. No Sushi Restaurants near me but I have a trusted Fishmonger. I make Sushi every 2 weeks, mostly Ahi Tuna. So Seared Tuna is seasoned, allowed to warm a bit, and gets 60 seconds of searing per side. Same for Scallops. 
I think it's just a matter of what you are used too or grew up on. No Right or Wrong, as long as YOU enjoy the meal. Of course A-1 Steak Sauce is SACRILEGE!...JJ☺


----------



## clifish (Sep 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Of course A-1 Steak Sauce is SACRILEGE!...JJ☺


I don't know why that product exists!  I would put ketchup on my steak before using that fouled tasting sludge.


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 16, 2021)

clifish said:


> I don't know why that product exists!  I would put ketchup on my steak before using that fouled tasting sludge.


Hey I grew up putting ketchup on my steaks. Nostalgia or something, I still enjoy it on occasion.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2021)

Love rare tuna & yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 16, 2021)

clifish said:


> Wow ,  you are the first to agree with me on that.  I just can't get past the texture of under cooked seafood,  I also like my duck very well done with no pink.   I am finally lining up with everyone and eating my steaks medium/rare.  I used to kill them before coming here and seeing how they should be done,  of course my daughter thinks otherwise.    I have to put her slices back into the pan with some butter until there is not a trace of pink on the meat.



Yep, it is a personal preference for sure.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2021)

It all looks good to me!! I'd tear up the tuna either way you cooked it. Very nice job.

Robert


----------



## clifish (Sep 16, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> Hey I grew up putting ketchup on my steaks. Nostalgia or something, I still enjoy it on occasion.


I have to admit that when I make cheese steaks I have to put ketchup on it.

Thanks for the likes and comments everybody!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2021)

Looks Great !!
I like Tuna any way, but my Son used to make me some that was rare inside. It was awesome!!
My grill won't get as hot as his did, so I can't get the outside done without getting the inside done too much.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Sep 16, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!
> I like Tuna any way, but my Son used to make me some that was rare inside. It was awesome!!
> My grill won't get as hot as his did, so I can't get the outside done without getting the inside done too much.
> Nice Job!
> ...


Thanks,  there is nothing like a griddle to get a good outside sear on fish.    Always stuck to the grates on a grill no matter what I did and usually resulted in over cooking.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 16, 2021)

Great minds must think alike, or one great mind and one not so great, but I have fresh yellowfin tuna steaks in the refrigerator right now waiting to be cooked tonight or tomorrow night. We're with your wife, rare to medium rare at the most...


----------

